# Goodbye New Zealand; a Mosquito gets packed away.



## nuuumannn (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Guys, I went up to Auckland to see the latest Mosquito being pulled to bits. This is going to the Flying Heritage Collection near Seattle, where it'll be put into a new colour scheme and flown for the delight of a new audience. So, it's goodbye to New Zealand for another Mosquito...

















Take a look here for more close ups of the Mossie being dismantled: warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2016)

And I look forward to seeing her next flying season!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome to the States, Mossie!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2016)

Divert it here - no one will know !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh, I think Mr. Allen will suspect something in short order. I wonder what paint scheme he has planned for it.


----------



## at6 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sacrilege!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2016)

It's a nice scheme, I'll interested to see what the new one is.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2016)

Shame to see it leave NZ but intrigued to see the new scheme.

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 25, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> And I look forward to seeing her next flying season!



Take plenty of piccies and share them, won't you.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2016)

Sure will, if I can make the trip.


----------

